# Bow value



## blueglide1 (Jun 29, 2006)

What would a rare TSS Quadraflex be worth? Black limbs and multi colored riser.Looks like old battleships jagged camo.


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Regrettably, old compound bows that are not good shooters by today's standards have very little value. I doubt if you would find anyone willing to buy it at any price.


----------



## gordon (Aug 9, 2005)

The standards of todays bow's??? Give me a break,:darkbeer: :darkbeer:


----------



## FedSmith (Jul 27, 2009)

I have a '79 Browning combound #60-#85 adjustable. 
It's decked-out with all the factory goodies. We had a mad dog here last year, and I nailed it in the dark with that bow. It was a pass-through from front to back and never found the arrow.

When I called Browning for an owner's manual they had to take the one from the museum and photocopy it for me (GREAT people!) and a week later a guy called and asked me to sell them the bow. There's not a scratch on it. 

I told them to pound sand.


----------



## Carpshooter (Dec 27, 2008)

*Some just tell it like it is !*



gordon said:


> The standards of todays bow's??? Give me a break,:darkbeer: :darkbeer:


:sad: Sad as it is ,those standards are worth more than alot of bows made in the past ,this is why one takes up bowfishing ,to make use of those old arrow flingers and to have good fun doing it !:wink:


----------



## gordon (Aug 9, 2005)

Sad my butt,those bows of the past paved the way for all the bows today.They set the standards to follow.:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Yes, and so did the cars of the '70s, the portable phones of the '70s, the golf clubs of the '70s, the computers of the '70s (such as they were) and so on and so on. Technology changes. Good for the time, but of little practical value today.

That computer monitor that I just put out by the curb today for trash pickup was state of the art in 1998 and cost me something like $600 - I can't give it away now.

Now, if it was a top-end _recurve_ hunting bow, that's different. The technology hasn't changed, but craftsmanship has in most cases gone way down, especialy for the big "production" companies.


----------



## maco12 (Oct 17, 2002)

Can't include cars of the early 70's or older....they only get better and more expensive with time!!!!

Jim
maco12


----------



## bear-of-grayling (Mar 29, 2008)

maco12 said:


> Can't include cars of the early 70's or older....they only get better and more expensive with time!!!!
> 
> Jim
> maco12


The same thing was the way when Samual colt intvented the revolver. Get your hands on one of the early models Colts. Compounds will come they need some time. Hang em , Enjoy em!!


----------

